
Ask HN: [HELP] How to get my blogs unbanned from HN - javinpaul
Hello there,
Looks like articles from my blogs http:&#x2F;&#x2F;javarevisited.blogspot.com and http:&#x2F;&#x2F;java67.com are going into SPAM filter or may be my blogs are banned.<p>Nobody can see articles from my blog on HN, except me. 
I submit posts from my blog once a week or after 10 other posts which I thought interesting. 
I also submit only best content form my blog and never tried to SPAM HackerNews.<p>I know it&#x27;s impossible to SPAM HN, so I won&#x27;t go there and I know it becuase I have been HN member from close to 7 years now.<p>I thought submitting your own content is Ok, unless you are not overdoing it e.g. once a week or after 10 other articles, but looks like that&#x27;s not true.<p>If possible, Moderators, Please help to unban my blogs.<p>Thanks
Javin
======
gus_massa
You can try sending an email to the mods: hn@ycombinator.com

It's ok to submit your stuff here, but IIRC there is no 10-1 rule here (like
in reddit).

I read a few of the articles in your blog and in my opinion the problem is
that they are just a list of books with a small description and a referral
link to Amazon. I guess they were banned for that reason.

~~~
javinpaul
Thanks for your feedback gus_massa, we'll definitely try that. It's not that I
only write about books, there are more than 1000 articles on my blog on Java
and Programming. But, if that's the reason I'll probably share the articles
which is not about books here.

Thanks anyway.

